# Green Crowntail Bettas?



## Dorthy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, as I posted before, I am new to bettas and would love to have a green crowntail. We just bought our first betta (blue crowntail) and we are really enjoying watching him in his new home 

I seen beautiful green ones on line....I've only seen blueish/greenish ones in the local pet stores.
Has anyone ordered bettas off line? I wasn't to sure about it.....not sure about the being shipped....any info. would be helpful.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Several people here have ordered off Aquabid. Hopefully, they'll find this thread and share their experiences with you.


----------

